# LM Bass Eat Flies???



## Captain Ahab

Yes they do - Made a short trip today with Larry (Lars) and he landed a real TOAD on his 3 wt fly rod. I think it is cheating but he assures me the fish do not care







I did OK as well - landed two nice ones - no flies, just soft plastics


----------



## bcritch

Nice healthly looking Bass


----------



## Waterwings

NIce catchin' to the both of you! 8)


----------



## G3_Guy

Dang Esquired... I must be in th wrong business.  What do you do for a living that allows you to go fishing every day?

Great job guys!


----------



## Jim

G3_Guy said:


> Dang Esquired... I must be in th wrong business.  What do you do for a living that allows you to go fishing every day?



:LOL2:

He is a consultant of sorts!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Some healthy looking bass right there! Nice catchin


----------



## slim357

Nice job, one question whats the been thats tied around your buddies waist for, hold the line?


----------



## jkbirocz

Nice catch dave and larry. Slim, I don't know what it is called, but the box is for the line that is stripped in while working the fly. It keeps the line fom going everywhere and tangling up. That way when a fish hits you can give it line without a problem. They are used a lot with saltwater fly anglers. 

Dave what pond is that?


----------



## Nickk

wow! on a 3-weight! What fly?


----------



## slim357

ah thats what i was thinking, I know very little about fly fishing


----------



## mtnman

Nice fish Dave. It was a nice day to be out on the water. A little windy but nice!


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is a stripping basket - Lars uses it for Smallie fishing the river (he is a master at that). After he makes his cast, he has to pull the line in with his off hand (the hand not holding the rod). Without a stripping basket the line will just pile up at the anglers feet - not a big deal but in the river the current tends to start pulling the line down stream which is a PITA

He really did not need the basket for the lake - but it does make life easy by keeping the line out of the weeds.

He was using a Dahlberg Diver 






You think it is hard to remember all the weird bass lures - try talking to a hardcore fly guy - OUCH!


----------



## lars

just to set the record straight, it was a 5 wt rod. 

this smallie was caught on a 4 wt




smallies eat flies too.


----------



## Captain Ahab

See how attentive I am - I knew it was an odd number anyway.


Who the heck weighs there fishing rod????


----------



## lars

as far as the stripping basket,,,, it allows you to cast further easier as the line does not have to be "pulled" out of the surface tension of the water that it is laying in. you need less false casting of the line (casting the line back and forth in the air) and you can have a quicker "shooting" of the line thru the guides. they are mostly used in the salt as the surf does a number on your line when it is laying at your feet, and also in bigger rivers as the current will take your line downstream. i pretty much use it everywhere except when i am trout fishing. as you said, it helps keeping the line out of stuff. it also keeps your line a lot cleaner and lasting longer.


----------



## Nickk

esquired said:


> See how attentive I am - I knew it was an odd number anyway.
> 
> 
> Who the heck weighs there fishing rod????





:lol: :lol: 

it's line weight, it relates to how big of a fly you toss. A Dahlberg is a big, wind resistant fly and you need heavier line to chuck it. I was wondering the fly because a 3 weight gets to be a chore with anything over say a size 10 hook(IMO). 


Great fish on the 4 weight! When took up fishing again some years back it was fly fishing exclusively and all I had a was my 4-weight St Croix. I got it for trout but wanted to fish more so I took it smallie fishing many time, I was undergunned but it was fun!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Anyone seen my old Friend Lars? 


This was a classic post


----------



## JamesM56alum

My dad likes to fly fish, personally i could never master it at one point i got pretty good at it then stopped and tried to pick it up again about a decade later and yea that didn't work out so well, i'll just stick to the bait caster's or open reel


----------

